# Has Swissvax had its ass kicked? G/B details pg 2



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I reckon so! If not comprehensively,it's battered and bleeding. So, have I found something to take Swissvax's crown?

I do believe I have. Certainly in my (subjective) opinion and in the results v cost argument, I reckon Zaino is it. I'll discuss, cost, results, ease of use and durability a little further on.

Those who know me through this forum and from my trekking around the country detailing were persuaded by my argument that Sissvax (or Swissol as it was previously known) couldn't be bettered in all the areas that mattered. 
Certainly the cost was eye watering, even 5 years ago; £40.00 for a tub of Onyx up to around £120.00 for the Best of Show. However, when considered how long it would last and how many coats could be applied per purchase v an off the shelf product such as Autoglym, the costs per application for the likes of Onyx and Saphir beat AG, Megs and countless others hands down. With the recent swingeing rises being applied to Swissvax that advantage has gone&#8230;but, in terms of finish, ease of use and durability, it still remains a tough one to beat if your pockets are deep enough!

Many will know Swissvax and I parted company a few years ago, since then I relied on my stocks of the product to keep me going but at the same time I started looking for something that would replace it. I have a shed full of products that bear testament to that fruitless search. They promised much and delivered little except to drain my wallet.

Moving on, last October I thought I'd give Zaino a go; after a chat with Zaino's UK distributor the postie delivered a box of goodies for less than the cost of a tub of Best of Show. Zaino's finishing products are best described generically as sealants and not waxes. 
I have never developed a fondness for sealants, finding them difficult to use and environmentally sensitive, that's to say each coat needed to cure and be out of the damp for around 24 hours before a second coat could be applied. They were of little use to me when detailing professionally. 
Zaino has addressed this shortcoming by offering an accelerator which will allow up to 3 coats to be applied in a 24 hour period&#8230;using it gets to be a little like a chemistry lesson at school but it's so simple; a few drops of accelerator to a measured amount of sealant, shake, apply, allow to haze and buff off.

I'm not going into detail on how to use the products; it's all very well and clearly written on Zaino's web site. http://www.zainoeurope.com/index.php?_a=viewDoc&docId=6

I'll give a brief description of the products I used.
Zaino recommend washing the car with a dishwashing detergent to remove any previously applied protectants/waxes. I did this, not that there was much to remove on the recently acquired TT. I followed this step for no other reason than if it was suggested, I'll do it!

Zaino Z-18 Clay http://www.zainoeurope.com/zaino/z-18-c ... od_14.html
I've a boxful of clay from various manufacturers, but I thought I'd try Zaino's offering and I wanted to use the full range of products from preparation to finishing. It's a generous sized pair of lumps and it can be used with soapy water as a lub without breaking up or turning into a sticky mess. It's not abrasive, was easy to use and left a slick and smooth surface for the next step.

Zaino suggest using their Fusion product if the paint is hazy, swirled or in generally poor condition. I'm used to using the Menzerna products via a rotary and I had some fairly severe scratches that needed taking back. The car was then given a light going over with a fine finishing Menzerna product - just sufficient to leave some evidence of light swirling&#8230;I wanted to see how well another Zaino product lived up to claims that it could fill swirls - more a little further on.

Zaino AIO (All in One) http://www.zainoeurope.com/zaino/z-aio- ... rod_2.html
Now the paint was clean but still with minor swirls a single coat of this was applied by hand. It's suggested that this be used to provide a base coat for the sealants. It can be used as a stand- alone product too. It's easy to use and it certainly adds some depth and shine to the paint.

Zaino Z5-Pro Show Car Polish http://www.zainoeurope.com/zaino/z-5-pr ... rod_5.html 
Incorrectly described as a polish when it contains no abrasives! Anyway, I was keen to see just how well this would perform as "swirl hider" It does it very well and unlike many other products claiming to do the same, the swirls haven't re-appeared after close to 5 months since application&#8230; with the car being kept outside over winter - impressive. Swirl hiding was just one the product attributes, the other being that with each successive coat, the finish becomes deeper and glossier. Again it's easy to use and I used it with the Zaino Flash Cure Accelerator http://www.zainoeurope.com/zaino/z-5-pr ... rod_5.html a couple of drops to an ounce of the polish/sealant, shake, apply, allow to haze and buff off. No hard rubbing needed to apply and it buffs off just as easily. No dust and it didn't stain any trim.
It's worth pointing out that I used Zaino Z6 Ultra Clean Gloss Enhancer Spray http://www.zainoeurope.com/zaino/z-6-ul ... rod_6.html to moisten the applicators when applying the products and for a final wipe down after buffing&#8230;in my eyes it's a detailing spray and a good little product for use during the application stage and as a maintenance spray in future.

At this stage I was feeling rather pleased with the results, the red paint looked rich, deep and glossy. I decided to leave the car overnight in the garage and get on with the final applications of sealant the next day.

Zaino Z2-Pro http://www.zainoeurope.com/zaino/z-2-pro/prod_3.html
This is a pure sealant despite Zaino again confusingly calling it a polish! I wanted to see what the results of layering would be. Using the ZFX accelerator I applied 3 coats allowing a couple of hours curing time between applications. The results were very impressive! Each subsequent coat gave visible improvements in depth, there was no effect on clarity - some sealants (and waxes) can dull the appearance. I was more than happy with the end result. A final wipe down with the Z6 enhancer spray and it was looking gorgeous.

Finished off with the Zaino Z-16 Tyre dressing http://www.zainoeurope.com/zaino/z-16-p ... od_13.html 
I'd find it hard to see any aspect of the cars appearance that could be improved on.

At the same time as I bought my initial kit of products, I also added Zaino's Grand Finale Spray Seal http://www.zainoeurope.com/zaino/z-8-gr ... prod_8.htm I've not given this ago yet simply because I haven't felt the need to. However, if it performs as well as the rest of the range, it'll be a good one.

Remember, I carried this treatment last October and the car has had nothing more than a weekly (sometimes left for longer) wash using Zaino's shampoo. It's been used through the winter, been subject to the salty mush on the roads and it still looks good. 
As a crude reference to other products; our Rav was treated to CarLack 68 and the Lexus was finished in Swissvax Saphir. Both were given the same level of pre-treatment and all were completed with a 10 day period. Neither of these cars is looking as good as the TT and both really need to be stripped back and re-done.
Just need to find some time and the Porker will be given the Zaino treatment too.

That's a ringing endorsement from me on Zaino and I genuinely didn't think I'd be saying that&#8230;it does require a little more time than if you're using Swissvax especially if you want to layer 3 or 4 coats. But easily achievable over two days if you do the whole prep' process, and you should!

I've no commercial or professional ties with Zaino and have nothing to gain. As has been the story in the past, I'll give my thoughts and advice as something for you to mull over and you can decide whether or not you'd like to give it a try&#8230;I think I can honestly say that no-one has found my advice wanting!

If anyone is interested in trying these products out, I'll contact Zaino Europe to explore the possibilities of a group buy either on individual products or as a kit package. I'll not be involved in money handling or ordering, it will all have to be direct with the distributor.

I'd have put some pictures up, but "someone" has lost the memory card containing the pictures of the pre and post treatment condition of the paint&#8230; but I've a few quick pics of the car as it stands today - the paint hasn't been touched, bar washing, since October last year.



















Dave


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice write up Dave, do you not fancy a trip south to do mine?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> Nice write up Dave, do you not fancy a trip south to do mine?


Hell and on your way go a little bit to the east


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Does it do vinyl..
Steve


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Great write up Dave  must be good stuff if your going to use it let us know if you get a group buy going


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good write up and interesting to see your recommends after Swissvax; I can feel my wallet emptying already.

I did buy a tub of Swissvax from you back in 2007 just before I got my first TT; still have it with about a third left but I've been using Collinite 476S recently.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> Nice write up Dave, do you not fancy a trip south to do mine?


Could well do Paul, getting that itchy feet feeling again...we'll see!



jamman said:


> Hell and on your way go a little bit to the east


Only a bit further down than Paul and turn left I think?! Again we'll see.



V6RUL said:


> Does it do vinyl..


Yes it will Steve, so long as it's not matt vinyl. I'd suggest the Zaino AIO or Zaino Z2-Pro to be best suited.



brittan said:


> Good write up and interesting to see your recommends after Swissvax; I can feel my wallet emptying already.
> 
> I did buy a tub of Swissvax from you back in 2007 just before I got my first TT; still have it with about a third left but I've been using Collinite 476S recently.


Thanks...your wallet won't drain anywhere near as quick with Zaino as it would with Swissol when you need a replacement! Just carry on using the Swissol until it's gone (a year or two yet perhaps) Then I'd suggest Zaino will fit the bill perfectly as its replacement.

Collinite? Using that as a winter wax?

@ Trev...I've told you more often that something's crap than good...change of tune now; this is good. Very good!
Fancy packing your bags for a jaunt around the country? 

I've had a natter with Zaino Europe and GB will definately be arranged...they just have to work out discounts and format. When I know more - you all will too 

Dave


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Thanks...your wallet won't drain anywhere near as quick with Zaino as it would with Swissol when you need a replacement! Just carry on using the Swissol until it's gone (a year or two yet perhaps) Then I'd suggest Zaino will fit the bill perfectly as its replacement.
> 
> Collinite? Using that as a winter wax?
> 
> ...


Just using the Collinite all the time at the moment; lasts well but doesn't give the ultimate shine. I wasn't sure about mixing waxes as that surely isn't the best thing to do and wasn't sure how to do a full removal of the wax: but from your write up, Fairy Liquid?

Don't think I'll be waiting a year or two if/when the GB goes live. :wink:

Thanks, Brian


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great write up Dave 

I've been holding out to buy something to replace my Poorboys swirl remover that I use with my Megs G220, plus I've run out of tyre dressing so I thought I would give Z16 a try. Sounds like these products might be worth a punt so a group buy would be ideal 

I'd happily let you loose on my car if you're heading down south again - you know there's always a place (and a curry) here if needed 

P.S. I too am still using the BoS I got from you several years ago. I think I only ever use it a couple of times a year so it's defintely lasted well!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> @ Trev...I've told you more often that something's crap than good...change of tune now; this is good. Very good!
> Fancy packing your bags for a jaunt around the country?
> 
> I've had a natter with Zaino Europe and GB will definately be arranged...they just have to work out discounts and format. When I know more - you all will too
> ...


Got my bags at the ready just needs you to stop off at asdas for the coke :lol: am up for a few weeks away just give me plenty of warning so I can put in some holidays


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I've been using Z5 Polish and Z6 Gloss enhancer as well as Z16 Tyre Dressing, but Trev always reckons mines could do with a polish  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I can see what I'm doing the next couple of days that is when I m not sitting on a train

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

brittan said:


> Just using the Collinite all the time at the moment; lasts well but doesn't give the ultimate shine. I wasn't sure about mixing waxes as that surely isn't the best thing to do and wasn't sure how to do a full removal of the wax: but from your write up, Fairy Liquid?
> 
> Don't think I'll be waiting a year or two if/when the GB goes live. :wink:


Never been a lover of Collinite and I certainly wouldn't use it over Swissvax!

Some like to mix 'n match products, I've dabbled at that but always gone back to using the manufacturers recommendation and used it as a system, especially for paintwork. If you want to use the Swissvax wax, then assuming you have the Cleaner Fluid, use that. It will strip all the old wax off.

Fairy Liquid - well, I followed the advice of Zaino to wash the car initially with dish washing soap. Applied a really strong solution of Fairy with a pump up garden sprayer,left it for an hour and then spent ages getting rid of the bubbles  Guess it left it clean!



NaughTTy said:


> Great write up Dave
> 
> I've been holding out to buy something to replace my Poorboys swirl remover that I use with my Megs G220, plus I've run out of tyre dressing so I thought I would give Z16 a try. Sounds like these products might be worth a punt so a group buy would be ideal
> 
> ...


Thank you Paul...I've not tried Zaino's Fussion, it sounds the ideal product to replace the Poorboys; I've found it difficult to fault any of the Zaino products I've used so far, fair bet it'll do the job.

I reckon the Z5 with it's swirl hiding properties would be a good buy for you too. As said in my review, the swirls haven't re-appeared which is more than can be said for similar products. Knock back most of your swirls with the Fusion and finish off with Z5 without sacrificing too much of your paint clear coat.

Beer and curry? The need to get out and about again is getting irresistable(sp) 



trev said:


> Got my bags at the ready just needs you to stop off at asdas for the coke :lol: am up for a few weeks away just give me plenty of warning so I can put in some holidays


We'll talk young apprentice :wink: 



jimmyf said:


> I've been using Z5 Polish and Z6 Gloss enhancer as well as Z16 Tyre Dressing, but Trev always reckons mines could do with a polish  :wink:


Well, Trev is given to envy ...I mean what can you do with a white car :wink:  ...seen the pics of your car, looks just fine to me

Dave


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

If you're up for giving a roadster a good spring spruce up sometime....


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> I've been using Z5 Polish and Z6 Gloss enhancer as well as Z16 Tyre Dressing, but Trev always reckons mines could do with a polish  :wink:


 :lol: still needs a good polish mr sheen


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Well, Trev is given to envy ...I mean what can you do with a white car :wink:
> 
> Dave


Stand back and admire it  will have to drive it one day :wink:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds promising, if you can get a kit set up from them I'd be very interested, excellent write up, car looks sweet also!..Steve


----------



## TTConvertible07 (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking picture perfect, probably better than when it was brand new, Great write up as usual, however after lenghty investigation I have concluded that is well out there for quality product that has value for your hard earned cash. anyone else who has used it wil know what I am talking about. Getting my Pic up here tomo, though red always looks so much better than common Silver. :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Group buy is up and running - details in G/B section and as a "sticky" at the top of Show & Shine section 

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=268337

Dave


----------

